# Inquiry about CT members' food habits...what did you eat yesterday?



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

There is no doubt that the level of food culture and creativity here is incredibly high, and that Cheftalk people could be described as "the aristocracy of cooking world" 
BUT, apart from the theory and the best of intentions...what do you REALLY eat in your everyday life? So, if you like you can take part in this small inquiry...if possible without CHEATING!

What did you eat (and drank) yesterday?


As for me:

Breakfast:
-1 cappuccino
-2 pears

Lunch:
-2 slices roasted turkey breast
-boiled green beans (an enormous amount!)
-1 banana
-mineral water

Dinner
-1 slice of spinach frittata
-1 piece of Pecorino cheese
-Tomato salad with EVOO and balsamic
-bread
-mixed fruit salad
-mineral water
-1 glass white wine
then I gave in to two handfuls of dried raisins... 

Add to this a number of expresso cups (I never count them...) and a cup of japanese green tea before going to bed

If you're thinking that I want to create a good impression, consider that I'm on a preventive, before-Christmas diet 

Just for fun!

Pongi


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Breakfast:
black tea with milk
1 slice whole wheat toast

Snack:
1 cup decaf
the crusty top of a cappucino muffin

late Lunch:
some slices of left-over roast chicken

Dinner:
1 glass of white wine
salad with vinaigrette
leftover Cincinnati Chile (made with ground turkey) over pasta 
with grated cheddar cheese


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BREAKFAST:
One-egg omelet
2 slices of homemade dill bread with blueberry preserves
Bowl of cornflakes with wheatgerm
One slice of bacon from Alabama

LUNCH:
Peanutbutter sandwich on homemade dill bread
Celery
Hot peppers
Sweet pickles
Homemade yogurt with wheat germ

SUPPER:
Pozole with pork
Mixture of basmati and wild rices

DESSERT:
Screwdrivers made with fresh squeezed grapefruit and orange juices.

Oh yes, I eat pozole using chopsticks. I have a lot of class.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

I had no doubt you have a lot of class, k., but WHAT IS pozole? 

Pongi


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Koko,

You do have class, but you also must have an iron stomach I for one envy:

Peanutbutter AND
Hot peppers AND
Sweet pickles AND
yogurt !!!!!!!!!! 

All at the same time?
  

I couldn't eat those items individually within a few HOURS of 
one another!

Awesome


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Phoebe:

The portions for lunch are small.

Pongi:

Pozole is a mexican dish consisting of either goat or pork meat with hominy (white corn) - all cooked in broth with "mexican" spices.

Thanks for the compliments. HA!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Breakfast:
Juice
Toast

Lunch
Fried Halibut and tartar sauce
Apple

Dinner
Turkey Pot Pie
Cheesecake

Not my best day ever, but it tasted good.

phil


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Koko,

I wasn't referring to amounts; it was the combinations that made my stomach cringe    
I'm a real weak sister.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

kokopuffs:
Oh. I thought it was something like Gorgonzola, and was wondering how could you eat it with chopsticks. Definitely I have less class than you 

Pongi


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I've been hitting the gym pretty hard for the last few months and keep a daily diary of my foods, but as a typical day:

Breakfast: 1 glass water, tea- plain, 2 egg white omelet, 2 sl whole wheat toast 1 t butter sub

snack: water, fist size portion of either tuna in water, lf cottage cheese and a piece of fruit or something similar.

lunch: water, usually a portion of leftover from the night before.
today was gumbo with b/l chix and turkey brst.

snack: water, apple/banana

dinner: water, protein supplement, creatine monohydrate (weight lifting supp) usually low fat and balanced between protein, carb and fat. But normal stuff. Plain burger, b/l chix brst, small amount of pasta, salad and vegetable. No extra salt.

dessert: tea-plain, small bowl of sherbert or dry cereal or rice cracker w/ 1 T peanut butter.

Believe it or not it's not a bad diet at all. I don't suffer and I'm rarely hungry, not to mention I am getting stronger and losing body fat!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ooo! This is fun!

Ok. Yesterday, I had:

Breakfast:
Coffee, 1 cup.
A tuile that I accidentally broke when picking them up from the bake shop.

Lunch:
Who has time for it?

Dinner:
Steel cut Irish oatmeal with leftover orange-stewed prunes purée and lavander honey
Green salad with cured olives, shaved peccorino, balsamic vinaigrette
4 clementines
1 banana
Chamomille tea


Pathetic, isn't it? Keep in mind that I get up at 4AM because of my weird work schedule. I am currently underweight and not liking it. On my days off, I try to make up for it...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

3am... bkfast .... coffee
morning snack..... more coffee
brunch ...... double coffee ... carrot muffin
lunch ...... coffee ...piece of gingerbread from 1 of the
many houses. dessert... diet coke
afternoon snack.... iced coffee....biscotti
5pm appit..... ceviche...shark,scallops,shrimp,,spark h2o
8pm dinner... veal chop,red pot,asparagas. red wine
10pm snack.... coconut sorbet...3 rolaids 2 ibuprophin 

Gosh, thanks for the reality check, I should have checked out by now.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Panini:
Unsure if I'm overstepping my bounds but alot of my students got their "reality" check when I assigned a nutrition project where they inventoried all - and I mean all - food intake for an entire week. The effort required a caloric, mineral, fat and vitamin breakdown. Did THAT assignment change their eating habits or what?!?!?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Breakfast: Egg whites and bits of cream cheese, scrambled; few strips of bacon (the kosher type, of course....NOT :blush: ; cup of Alterra's Blue Heeler with mulling spices and half and half

rest of the morning: commuter mug of more coffee; 2 Jolly Rancher candies

Lunch: A leftover turkey sausage, a little hummus with a few rice crackers, sugar-free jello, diet root beer

Dinner: Latkes (potato pancakes) with applesauce and sour cream; tastes of various pot luck items, too numberous to mention- but only a bite or two of each! We had a Chanukah pot luck dinner before our regular Sabbath worship service. Challah and a very small bite of apple cake after Sabbath services. Oh, yeah, a slug of sweet wine to bless it all! :beer:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Breakfast:

1 glass grapefruit juice
1 pear
1 kiwi
1 apple
1/2 grapefruit


Lunch

Smoked salmon sandwich on baguette with light cream cheese, red onions and capers

1 truffle (they were giving sample at the store how could I refuse)

Snack

1 clementine
1 rice cake 
1 glass milk


Dinner

Turkey, dark meat with sauce
1 baked potato
1 salad with apple
1 clementine

Later....

1 clementine
1 glass milk
1 cinnamon cookie.... or 2


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

lunch= tenderloin & strip scraps w/ caramelized oinion and horseradish-cheddar on sour dough

dinner= my favorite cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

so I finished work at 6 in the morning, I went to Mcdonalds ( pardon the bad words please ). and I had an orange juice and a hashbrown with ketchup. Then I went to the YMYWCA, and swam laps for about an hour. After that I went to another Mcdonalds ( oops I did it again) for my real breakfast which consisted of a Cafe Mocha, Sausage Mcmuffin and hashbrown, and a raspberry yogurt muffin. Then I went home and slept until late evening ( because I had to work again thursday night). For dinner I roasted some chicken legs and served them with rice and green peas, then at work ( we're talking 2am friday now) I had a hamurger steak with teriyaki sauce, and left over rice and veggies from dinner at home. Probably not the best diet, but hey I don't do it all the time.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

CoolJ, are you on the graveyard shift? I just finished doing mine a couple of months ago...


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I've been on and off Graveyard shift since the middle of '99, more on than off though. I think it works out to something like 6 months off of them in the past three years.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok I guess that we are talking about a regular day.

Breakfast : 4 cups of coffee
Snack : 4 cups of coffee and a small apple
Lunch: steak or grilled fish
Afternoon Snack : a couple of whiskies ( ok!! I cheat maybe 4 whiskies  )
Dinner: usually yoghurt with muesli or green salad with feta cheese and olive oil


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...terrible, just terrible...


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

k.,
do you refer to her coffee (too much) or to her food (too poor)?  

Pongi


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Heh. I'm going to post what I ate yesterday simply because it was such _total_ junk.

Breakfast: Bob's Red Mill 10-grain pancake mix, made with grated apple and chopped dried apple, topped with honey-vanilla soy yogourt. 2 Yves Veg sausage patties, with homemade (FIRE!) honey mustard that a friend of ours makes.
Coffee, with a bit of light hot chocolate mix stirred into it.

Later: One leftover pancake smeared with apple butter. Step aerobics at gym (where my knee popped, for no good reason  ).

To grocery store to pick up a few things. Error; should have gone home for lunch first. 2 samples of nanaimo bars (fake cherry version great error of judgment on someone's part). Sample of "new" Peanut Turtles candy. Purchased bulk chocolate-coated malt balls in mad, foolish impulse (ones from this store v. good). Ate half of them in car.

Lunch:
Leftover egg foo yung smeared with black bean/garlic sauce. Some of husband's Cheerios snack mix. Meringue cookie. Weird pumpkin thing I like to make sometimes: plain canned pumpkin microwaved with sugar and spices, with Cool Whip stirred in -- kinda like pumpkin pie without the work.

Afternoon of random nibbling:
organic caramel corn, rest of malt balls, another meringue cookie, apple, some pickles, some sauerkraut, some slices plain tofu with soy sauce sprinkled over -- oops, guess that was dinner, I suppose.

Square of experimental vegan "butter tart." Needs serious work. Put another square in fridge to see what it does there; discarded remainder. Signing and sealing of 80 holiday cards, and attendant envelope glue. Half of a lebkuchen (at this rate I won't have any Christmas cookies left for Christmas). Large pot herbal tea (Celestial Seasonings Bengal Spice). Feeling of discontent; slight dyspepsia. Should've had proper dinner. Bed.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Since it was Sunday yesterday I had a real breakfast. (Weekdays it's usually a bowl of granola.) So:
Breakfast - Scrambled eggs with chicken breakfast sausage, toast and tea.
Lunch - Left over turkey pot pie, tea
Dinner - Grilled marinated flank steak, grilled onions, potato/parsnip/cerlery root puree, green beans, tea.

Jock


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hm....well I write todays, at least I remember most of it.

coffee with 2%

large plate of salad greens with green beans, sugar snaps, mandrian oranges, hearts of palm, sauteed potato chunks, pan seared sirloin with basalmic dressing
about 7" of fluffy bagette with some funky land o lakes butter wanna be (if there had been butter I woulda eaten that)
diet squirt...first soda in eons
water

ginger chew candies (2) 

gyro with extra tziaki and fries with ranch......water
(took my young nephews shopping and to dinner......I wanted Veitnamese they won).

heading for the a pot of tea and Corby Kummer's book.....


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I had a banana in the morning - no coffee
I had a meatball in the afternoon to busy to eat - no coffee
I went to a christmas party and had:
Clam chowder that the % # bottle of blk pepper fell into
A NY Strip steak M/R on the rare side that came out every bit well done
Some mushy broccoli
A scoop of rainbow sherbit w/ fresh sqeezed lemon juice on it (that was Good)
A bite of the worst creme brulle in the whole world.
And washed it down w/ two Crown Royals on the rocks Now that was the best part of the meal. And still no coffee - Of course that could be because I can't stand the stuff


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

And how do you like his book?


----------



## lwunderlich (Jan 10, 2002)

Br: Eggs Benedict, hash browns and coffee This is only because we had a holiday breakfast (someone else paying). Normally it would be a croussant and flavored coffee.
Ln: Hamburger with pickle and tomato
Dn: Potato Chowder--potatoes, celery, onions, bacon, milk--a piece of toast, a couple of Christmas nougats (an addiction, I dare not eat one until evening), a spoonful of peanut butter.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Tasty!!! I'll post on Kummers book under books.


Yesterday coffee with 2%
a medium bag of mustard onion honey pretzel bits
Sad when I cook sometimes I eat junk until real food shows up at night or if starved 3pm


dinner: Riddles short ribs with mashed parsnips, side of cauliflower actually Andy serves 2cup portion (hunk on a plate), sweet potatoes with bourbon, pecans and syrup.....great dinner!
french bread and REAL BUTTER.....passed on dessert and ate the whole cauliflower hunk.

*though the pumpkin, raisin bourbon ice cream sure read GOODDD!!!! and my friend with the Courvoiser Eggnogg icecream got the same entree and she finished her dessert.....

Today.....coffee with 2% 2x
remaining dab of parsnip and short ribs

turkey gouda bacon slaw sandwich with fries and water

a fleur d sel caramel just a bite...it is wonderful!!!

getting ready to see a foreign flick and considering taking a pocket full of twizzlers and ginger chews. Lunch is still with me at 5pm.....though the movie is across the street from Riddles AND a sushi place....hmmmmmm


----------



## really nice! (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay, it was really Sunday's dinner, but I had it written down. FYI, Le Pichet is a French restaurant here in Seattle.

Cheese Plate and Hummus
Le Pichet Chicken
Le Pichet Cauliflower au gratin
Pomme Frites
Chocolate Mousse

Cheese Plate
Brillat-Savarin Triple Cream 
French Couronne Brie with Pepper
English Farmhouse Cheddar
King Island Australia 'Roaring Forties' bleu 
French Roquefort Societe
Homemade sour dough bread

Hummus 
garbanzo beans 
sesame oil (didn't have tahini paste)
garlic
salt

Run all through a food processor and serve with pita bread.

Wine: (Washington State) Kalamar Merlot 2000


Quick run over to DeLille Cellars in Woodinville for some wine tasting...

Back home...


Le Pichet Chicken

3-4 pound roasting chicken 
8 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon sea salt 
Black pepper 

Preheat oven to 500 degrees. Truss the chicken. Melt the butter in the roasting pan over a medium flame on the stovetop. Select a heavy roasting pan just large enough to hold the bird. When the butter is foamy, place the bird in the pan on its back. Baste well with the butter. Season liberally with the sea salt and fresh ground black pepper. Put the chicken in the oven and roast until done, basting once or twice during the cooking. The chicken is done when a knife stuck into the deepest part of the thigh comes out hot. Depending on the size of the chicken and our oven, this should take about 1 hour. Remove the trussing string and serve immediately. 

Note: I saw James Drohman, the chef a Le Pichet, make this at the Seattle Gourmet show in November. The recipe is from his handout. He said he uses about a 3.5 pound chicken because that weight is done in an hour. I used two five-pound chickens last night and they were over cooked (180F) in an hour. I think the reason his smaller chickens cook in an hour is his oven door probably opens three-six times in that hour, which allows the temperature to drop. Next time, I'll insert a thermometer at the 30 minute mark and pull the chicken out at 160F.

Wine: (Washington State) DeLille D2 1999 and 2000

Gratin de Choufleur 

1 medium cauliflower 
1 cup cream 
1 cup milk 
½ cup flour 
½ stick butter 
Fresh nutmeg 
Salt 
Pepper 
1 cup grated gruyere 

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Trim any green leaves or brown spots from the cauliflower. Steam the cauliflower with salted water until tender but not soft. Cool. While the cauliflower is cooking, make up the béchamel. In a small saucepan, melt the butter over medium heat. When the butter is foamy, add the flour one spoonful at a time, and whisking the mixture smooth between each spoonful. Cook this mixture over low heat for several minutes. Add the milk and cream to the flour and butter mixture. Bring to a boil and adjust the consistency (add more milk if it is too thick. If it is too thin, simmer gently until it thickens a bit). Season the béchamel with salt, pepper and freshly grated nutmeg. Butter a baking dish just large enough to hold the cauliflower. Cut the cooled cauliflower into slices about ½-inch thick. Layer these into the baking dish, overlapping slightly. Add half the grated cheese to the warm béchamel and stir until incorporated. Pour the béchamel over the cauliflower, covering evenly. Sprinkle the rest of the cheese over the top. Bake the gratin in a 350-degree oven until the top is golden and the cheese is bubbly. 

Pomme Frites:

4 large russet potatoes
oil for deep frying
kosher salt

Slice potatoes in a mandolin, or cut 1/3" x 1/3" x 4". Soak in water for about 30 minutes to reduce starch content; drain. Run potatoes through a salad spinner to dry. Heat oil to 320F. Cook fries (in small batches) for five minutes; drain on wire rack. When all potatoes have been cooked, increase oil temperature to 375F. Cook potatoes again, this time for three minutes. Put potatoes in a large metal bowl and toss with kosher salt. Serve immediately with chicken and cauliflower.

Quick chocolate mousse

14 oz (440 ml) can sweetened condensed milk 
4 oz (125 gm) pkg instant chocolate pudding mix 
1 cup cold water
1/2 pint whipping cream, whipped

In a large mixer bowl, beat condensed milk, pudding mix and water; chill five minutes. Fold in whipped cream. Spoon into espresso cups and chill.

Wine: (France) Domain de Durban Muscat de Beaumes de Venise 2000


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My perfect breakfast plus 2 mugs of Alterra coffee flavored with cardamom and cinnamon

Lunch: steamed broccoli with some vinaigrette, some extremely lean corned beef, sugar-free jello, diet cream soda

Dinner: sauteed chicken breasts with portobellas, steamed green beans, and a nice juicy dead-ripe persimmon for dessert! 

snack- handful of Kukaburra licorice


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

First of all, I really admire the sincerity of CompassRose :roll: 

As for my yesterday's food...hmmm...

1)Breakfast: 2 cups mocha coffee, 2 slices of candied pineapple, 4 candied strawberries, 1 banana (NOT candied, thank God)

2)Lunch: 50 grams bresaola with lemon juice, 100 grams roastbeef with lemon juice, 3 sliced raw artichokes with lemon juice and 1 tsp EVOO (I felt guilty for all those candied fruits and did penance with plenty of lemon juice)...anything else? Ah, 1 persimmon. Coffee

3)Afternoon snack: 3 dried apricots. More coffee

3)Dinner: About 200 grams grilled chicken breast, mixed salad with balsamic vinaigrette, roasted peppers marinated with EVOO, oregano, capers, garlic and salted anchovies, 6 crackers, 1 orange, 4 kumquats. 

...and finally, when I was totally proud of myself, my hubby came back home with a giant Gianduiotto (do you know Gianduiotti? Imagine a 250 grams one :lips: ) and I went to bed definitely LESS proud  

Pongi


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Breakfast : Earl grey tea and a cherry bakewell tart

Snack: See above

Lunch: some slices of baguette with duck and cream pate and green tea

Snack: See lunch

Dinner (I was at my Fether's celebrating his birthday. . .): Bresaola with fresh parmesan (too much to count) and bread, chicken fricasse with tomato, peppers, chile, martini (there was no white wine so I had to improvise) and brandy (it was lonely in the cupboard beside the martini) and rice. Violet creams. 1/3 bottle of Scala Dei Priorat, 1/3 bottle of a red Australian whose name I can't remember but it was very nice. . .


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pongi, is Giandiutto a Venetian chocolate-hazelnut ice cream dessert? That's what I got when I 'googled' it up. Sounds lucious!

I have discovered that my digital scale is out of its little silicon mind, so I am now using the waistband method of monitoring my weight. The stress is far less! But I will resist a Giandiutto nonetheless.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Mezz,
unluckily a "Gianduiotto" isn't an icecream (a 250 grams one would be an average one... ) but a Piemontese soft hazelnut chocolate praline, ingot shaped and wrapped in golden paper. VERY, VERY lucious! :lips: But also a disaster for anyone on a diet...
The icecream dessert you mentioned takes probably its name just from this chocolate.
If you need more info, 'google' the word "Gianduiotti" and you'll find plenty of links.

Pongi


----------



## ranrit (Dec 16, 2002)

Let's see, 
Breakfast was an uninspired bowl of Toppas (German frosted mini wheats) and a cup of tea.

Lunch - Saiten wurst (a..hotdog, but I like using the German name) with lentils and spaetzle. Mineral water.

a handful of sugar cookies, tis the season.

Lots more tea.

Dinner - smoked Black Forest trout on crusty bread with creamy horseradish sauce, grilled red peppers and of course Riesling


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Sob! 

My kitchen is swathed in plastic and drop cloths as it is theoretically being painted for the last week - and - as far as I can tell - into the dimness of future time. So I'm eating pizza, Chinese deliveries, and packaged stuff that requires little, no, preparation. My back's out, so even going to restaurants is out.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Rachel what is a violet cream?


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

A violet cream is a chocolate filled with violet cream - like strawberry creams but violet flavour. They are really old fashioned and favoured by ladies way beyond a certain age.
My Father and I used to buy a big bag every Sunday on the way to visis
t my Grandmother, only we used to eat most of them on the way -my Father explaining that if she had too many she would get ill, so we were really doing her a favour. They are quite difficult to find, so I was pleased to find some for his birthday.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We have violet-flavored gum and little candies (breath "mints", really); I forget the name, but I saw them at the cash register in a drug store. I can hardly stand the strong aroma! Once, in a fit of doomed curiosity, I bought a packet of the "mints", thinking they can't taste as strong as they smell. Alas, I was wrong. :suprise: Violently violet!


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

One of the oldest candy and chocolate shops in town, Romanengo, is famous for its candied violets...delicious, very nice for decorations and terribly expensive of course!
Rachel, since you made me remember my last English trip and crave a slice of bakewell tart, if you have by chance a good recipe can you share it with me?
Thanks,

Pongi


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Pongi,
The only bakewell tarts that I have ever eaten have always been bought ones. I had a look on the interent but there were quite a few different versions with varying stories, and not knowing anything about bakewell tart I wouldn't have a clue which one to recomend!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've been too ashamed of my rotten eating habits to post until now, but I do take comfort in the fact that I'm not alone!  

Yesterday: just water until about 1:00pm. Then I decided I was finally hungry, and would test another recipe for a cookbook review I'm writing. So I made two omelets, each with 3 eggs and 2 tablespoons of cream, each cooked in 1 tablespoon of butter. And I ate them both!  After all, this was in the interests of research, and writing a fair review. 

Many, many hours later, dinner:
- a glass of Dr. Konstantin Frank Johannisberger Riesling as an aperitif while making the meal;
- a leg-and-thigh quarter of roast chicken (from the previous day's recipe testing);
- roasted garlic/mushroom potato soufflé
- sautéed snow peas (mange-tout for the English English speakers  )
- mixed salad of red romain, radicchio, Belgian endive, and Boston lettuce, with alfalfa sprouts, olive oil and sherry vinegar;
- 1/2 bottle of Schneider Chardonnay (1999, North Fork of Long Island).


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Today was the annual gorging: the 'holiday feast' at school. Some very good stuff, lots of ordinary, but very edible stuff. I overdid it on desserts (four large tastes... urp) and feel sleepy from all the sugar. I made a bid bowl of vegetable saute and ate some of that before I had anybody else's main dishes, so that left less room for naughty foods.

This, the day after a piece on the local evening news that at this time of year the ERs have a huge increase in the numbers of mostly women coming in with belly pain. Turns out it's their gall bladders, overworked from all the fat in holiday foods.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

With Christmas on the horizon, my schedule is *beyond* $crewed up. As a rule I don't eat breakfast so that's an easy one to report. I had a Schlotsky's salad for lunch because I had to go to the post office to mail MIL's gift. I had some shopping to do at Target, so hubby threw some chix on the grill and we enjoyed BBQ chix with salad.

Then I ate a half dozen Christmas Cookies.


----------

